# Board email possible fix



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Well i have been speaking to the hosting admin and a way to get past the board email problem untill we upgrade is for me to refer some people to there forum,

You dont need to be active just a couple of posts to make it look like your active untill i can get the email turned on.

So if your willing to help please click HERE and register to there forum and post a few times.

Thanks for all that help


----------

